

I changed my default search engine - jenkins

5 Queries which fired google - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;searal.wordpress.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;08&#x2F;5-queries-where-google-failed&#x2F;
What do you mean failed ?<p>It means I have found better results in another search engine
Which search engine you have compared with ?<p>Searal. I have compared my results with Searal and Google
Ok, I see. Where are the queries ?<p>Here it is. Decide yourself
Where is a good place to eat dinner? – I have found a direct place name in search engine searal, according to my location. Google just sends me to another url .
JBAS014688: Wrong type for max-threads. Expected [EXPRESSION, INT] but was OBJECT – Yahoo and DuckDuckgo has better results. And google has not even understood the query.
2013 Nobel prize winner - Before finalizing your answer, check out the results in DuckDuckGo tab at searal.com. DuckDuckgo is providing live results.
Unknown lifecycle phase “checkout”. You must specify a valid lifecycle phase or a goal in the format &lt;plugin-prefix&gt;:&lt;goal&gt;  - Google failed completely here. I have found results in bing search.
Remote EJB communication cluster hangs with load - Now if you cannot provide answers to this query. Then what is your use ?<p>I never thought that i can get better results in Searal. How can that possible ?<p>You are not the only one. I have changed my default search engine for searal. And I am able to find solution quite early than my colleagues do. It is possible because alots of people just think google is the internet. Whatever Google is displaying is correct and is a final answer. But above are very simple query.<p>Should i salute you ?<p>Three Salutes to Yahoo , Bing and DuckDuckgo Or one salute to Searal !
======
jenkins
Full article - [http://searal.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/5-queries-where-
googl...](http://searal.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/5-queries-where-google-
failed/)

